# When will Southwest open the schedule past early January? I am waiting and waiting...



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 17, 2012)

I need a good fare for Orlando in January.  

October's trip is going to break the bank.  It's like $450 RT from Denver to MCO.  UGH!   We need six tickets.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 18, 2012)

We are currently accepting air reservations through January 4, 2013. On July 9, 2012, we will open our schedule for sale through February 13, 2013. This date is subject to change! Please check back frequently.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 18, 2012)

Starr, many thanks!  So long to wait.  :rofl:


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 18, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Starr, many thanks!  So long to wait.  :rofl:



I have to thank Luanne for showing me where SWA hides that info after the website update a year or so ago.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 18, 2012)

*...and how about March?*



Twinkstarr said:


> We are currently accepting air reservations through January 4, 2013. On July 9, 2012, we will open our schedule for sale through February 13, 2013. This date is subject to change! Please check back frequently.



Southwest from California to Fort Lauderdale for March 7?  TIA


----------



## urban5 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Number of days in schedule*



Twinkstarr said:


> We are currently accepting air reservations through January 4, 2013. On July 9, 2012, we will open our schedule for sale through February 13, 2013. This date is subject to change! Please check back frequently.



Didn't SWA extend its schedule about 3 to 4 months at a time, the current extension quoted above is for 40 days.  That seems to be a pretty short extension, is this new?


----------



## K2Quick (Jun 18, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> October's trip is going to break the bank.  It's like $450 RT from Denver to MCO.  UGH!   We need six tickets.



Are you open to flying into TPA?  I'm not sure the exact dates you're traveling, but just plugging in a flexible search yields a fare of around $305.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 18, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> Southwest from California to Fort Lauderdale for March 7?  TIA



Just keep checking the Southwest website.  At this point in time they only have posted when they'll open up through February 12, 2013.  Anything after that is just a guess at this point.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 19, 2012)

K2Quick said:


> Are you open to flying into TPA?  I'm not sure the exact dates you're traveling, but just plugging in a flexible search yields a fare of around $305.


We have flown into Tampa airport several times over the years and have always been happy with our experience.  We may look into that.  Flying is sure expensive lately.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 21, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Flying is sure expensive lately.



Not as bad as the bad old days before deregulation.  

A good place to check fares except SWA, Spirit, or other LCC's is 

http://matrix.itasoftware.com/search.htm

I have the app on my iDevices and it is very useful. 

Cheers


----------



## patti9600 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Time of day southwest opens schedule?*

moved to new thread


----------

